# CS1 InDesign crashing, related to relinking?



## jsigafoos (Jan 31, 2008)

've got a user who's been having repeated problems with CS1 InDesign. She's experiencing two different issues, both of which occur about once a day:

1 - An abrupt shut-down of the program with the message "InDesign has unexpectedly quit". This happens randomly. She is able to just reopen the program and continue her work.
2 - A gray screen appears that instructs her to restart her Mac by holding down the power button (or something of that nature). This happens exclusively when she is trying to relink an image.

We have tried to following troubleshooting steps with no luck:

1 - Deleted InDesign preference and cache files
2 - Ran all options of AppleJack
3 - Reformatted machine

Other information that might be important:

She's on a Power Mac G5 running OS 10.4, has 2GB RAM, and has two harddrives: capacity 34.35 with available 17.33 and capacity 232.76 with available 167.35. I think Photoshop has the 34.35 set as her scratch disk; I realize I should probably switch that.

Thanks for any help you might be able to offer! I hope I gave you enough information to work with.

Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you repaired permissions on her machine?

Is she working on ID files on the external drives or on her machine directly? This can sometimes cause issues if she's working on files remotely. Make sure she has full Read/Write permissions on the hard drives. Sounds obvious, but sometimes this can get screwed up. Use TinkerTool to force her permissions to be Read/WRite, Read/Write and Read/Only for Other.

Could you describe her ID files in more detail? Does she have low res or high res previewing on? Are her images placed or embedded? And what font management app does she use?


----------



## jsigafoos (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!

Yes, I've repaired the permissions.  The files she's working with are located externally on a server.  The resolution is on "typical" (the options being optimized, typical, and high)  and the images are placed.

I'm going to ask her to move the files to her local machine and see if that makes a difference.  I'll be checking her permissions settings tomorrow morning.

Thanks again!
Jess


----------



## jsigafoos (Feb 1, 2008)

Her permissions were already set as you suggested.  Oh, and sorry for not mentioning this yesterday, but the font management software is Suitcase.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 4, 2008)

Suitcase is awful. Go with the free FontExplorer: http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorer. I've used it for 4 years in a full, high pressure production environment and it never let me down. I think it might help your crash problem.


----------



## jsigafoos (Feb 4, 2008)

The use of Suitcase is part of our company policy for the sake of standardization, although I do appreciate the recommendation. 

I haven't heard word of any crashes since she started migrating files to her local machine before editing them, so hopefully that's the fix.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 5, 2008)

Great! Glad the crashes have gone away.

I still say your company should rethink using Suitcase...just my opinion.


----------

